# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Верите ли Вы в Бога?

## Макcим

Тема опроса сложная, если есть пожелания по вариантам ответов, высказывайте. Может придется что-то переделать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Сложный вопрос. C одной cтороны я думаю что бога нет. C другой верю в науку. Но предпологаю, что высшие силы если это можно так назвать могут существовать, но конечно врядли это можно назвать богом, потому что дядьки который там где-то сидит и всем управляет конечно нет, скорее это заранее запрогромированные силы природы которые реагируют на окружающее изменение ситуации.

P.S. Поэтому пока в опросе не проголосовал.

----------


## Макcим

Сложный вопрос - согласен. Я специально не стал включать мультиголосование, пускай каждый выберет наиболее близкий к нему ответ.

----------


## XP user

Ответил 'Да'. 
Хочу отметить, что я НЕ люблю, когда начинают объяснить Что или Кто такой - Бог, что Он имеет в виду, и как именно мы должны жить.



> скорее это заранее запрогромированные силы природы которые реагируют на окружающее изменение ситуации.


А Кто это запрограммировал?  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## anton_dr

Есть ещё такой опрос - Польза и необходимость религии

----------


## Макcим

Голосовал за вариант "*Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?*" хотя был большой соблазн выбрать все кроме первого.

*Нет* - ну это понятно.
*Верю как в традицию* - религиозные праздники для меня это часть культуры и традиций моей страны. 
*Какие-то высшие силы есть, но наверно это не Бог* - наверняка в жизни каждого были случаи, не поддающиеся рациональному объяснению. Может это сложные закономерности, может случайное стечение обстоятельств может что-то ещё. 
*Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?* - недавно показывали одну передачу (название не помню) про доброго человека-клоуна. Он бесплатно устраивал представления для пациентов детской онкологической больницы. Невольно возник вопрос, если есть Бог, добрый и великодушный каким представляет его библия, то почему это происходит? Почему дети страдают и умирают? Ведь этого не должно быть! Как это можно допустить?
*Я верю в науку* - искренне верю, что наука сможет объяснить явления, пока не изученные.

----------


## XP user

> Голосовал за вариант "*Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?*" хотя был большой соблазн выбрать все кроме первого.


Человеческая слабость - обвинять Того, Кто не причём. Кто говорит, что должно быть хорошо или плохо? Только люди.



> может случайное стечение обстоятельств может что-то ещё.


Если посмотреть на то, что структура всего повторяется в каждом явлении на другом уровне именно таким же образом, то тогда такой вариант исключается по определению. Природа не терпит хаоса.



> *Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?* - недавно показывали одну передачу (название не помню) про доброго человека-клоуна. Он бесплатно устраивал представления для пациентов детской онкологической больницы. Невольно возник вопрос, если есть Бог, добрый и великодушный каким представляет его библия, то почему это происходит? Почему дети страдают и умирают? Ведь этого не должно быть! Как это можно допустить?


Библия, как вы верно отметили, представление о том, каким является Бог через человеческие глаза - не больше. Это всего рассказ о борьбе человечества в поиске своего Бога, часто в ущерб других людей. То, что люди плохо живут - дело рук самого человечества. Бог здесь не причём.



> *Я верю в науку* - искренне верю, что наука сможет объяснить явления, пока не изученные.


Наука такая же глупая попытка искать Бога. Я верю ( :Wink: ), что это НИКОГДА не удастся. Мы бы сошли с ума - поэтому это всё скрыто от нас.  :Wink: 
P.S.: Если не доказано, что Бога нет, это ещё не значит, что Его нет.

Paul

----------


## PavelA

Ответил: "Нет".
Даже больше не потому что действительно не верю, а потому что мне не нравиться то, что происходит сейчас у нас с религией.

----------


## XP user

> потому что мне не нравиться то, что происходит сейчас у нас с религией.


Это точно.  :Sad: 

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

как сказал кто-то умный *если бы бога не было, его следовало бы выдумать*

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> как сказал кто-то умный *если бы бога не было, его следовало бы выдумать*


Вольтер  :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Наука такая же глупая попытка искать Бога. Я верю (), что это НИКОГДА не удастся. Мы бы сошли с ума - поэтому это всё скрыто от нас. 
> P.S.: Если не доказано, что Бога нет, это ещё не значит, что Его нет.
> Paul


Вот именно. И это очень просто доказать - и доказательство это все видели. Берем обычного таракана. Разумное ли это существо ? В каком-то смысле да - он самодостаточен, умеет размножаться, искать пищу, обходить ловушку и убегать от занесенного над ним тапка  :Smiley:  И имеется человек, также разумное существо. Вопрос - может ли таракан понять, что такое человек, и понять суть его бытия ?! Нет конечно, поскольку инттеллект его по сравнению с человеком ничтожно мал, таракан может лишь догадываться по косвенным признакам о наличие человека (например, когда тапком по нему попадут :Smiley:  ). Причем это не гипотеза, а факт ... А раз так, то несложными умозаключениями можно придти к выводу: "а почему бы не существовать чему-то X, по сравнению с которым человек со всей своей наукой будет на уровне таракана по сравнению с человеком" ?! Никаких противоречий не вижу, а как это уже назвать - Богом, высшим разумом и т.п. - это уже другое дело. Как любил говорить у нас в инстутуе профессор, читающий физику "Хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь".
Второй момент - одно дело Бог и вера в него (или там в высший разум и т.п. - кому что больше нравится), а другое - религия.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вольтер


это моя вечная проблема... умные слова помню, а авторов не помню  :Huh:

----------


## santy

По моему, у М.Экхарта есть такое выражение о Боге: "если ты меня ищешь, значит ты меня уже нашел".

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> "а почему бы не существовать чему-то X, по сравнению с которым человек со всей своей наукой будет на уровне таракана по сравнению с человеком" ?!


Толпа естествоиспытателей 
на тайны жизни пялит взоры, 
а жизнь их шлет к ебени матери 
сквозь их могучие приборы.

Судить человечество следует строго,
но стоит воздать нам и честь:
мы так гениально придумали Бога,
что, может быть, Он теперь есть.
                                           И.М.Губерман



> Второй момент - одно дело Бог и вера в него (или там в высший разум и т.п. - кому что больше нравится), а другое - религия.


 +1

----------


## wise-wistful

> мы так гениально придумали Бога,
> что, может быть, Он теперь есть.


Скорее всего это и есть первопричина. Человечеству на своей заре, как тому таракану, про которого писал *Зайцев Олег* непонятны были явления природы и он начал выдумывать различных тотемов, духов и т.п. Некоторые служители тотемов начали понимать, что зачем охотиться и вообще добывать себе пищу если можно "пообщаться" с духом дерева и дать "прогноз" на исход завтрашней охоты или чего-то подобного и тебе принесут лучший кусок мяса и ещё попросят его взять. Если будет неудача, всегда можно сказать, что не у всех в сердце была горячая вера. Потом поняли, что этого мало и начало всё услажняться. Нужно было как-то рабов удерживать в покорстве - придумали карму, систему различных верований, невозможности изменить своё бытие и т.п. Это достаточно эффективно помогало властьпридержащим управлять народом. Сам главный принцип веры - это полная вера без доказательств достаточно непонятен. Тот факт, что наука не может объяснить некоторых явлений - не является тем фактом который доказывает, что Бог есть. Вспомним историю, сколько раз наука заблуждалась в своих выводах - огромное колличество, но тут второй вопрос, а сколько раз эти заблуждения поддерживали служети Бога. Ведь мы, простые смертные, должны принимать на веру, то что они лучше нас, только по тому, что их кто-то там чем-то помазал или постриг. Можно конечно сказать, что религия не имеет никакого отношения к Богу. но тогда не понятно, откуда мы о нём знаем?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

*Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?* - это совсем простой вопрос - Бог посылает нам испытания, для проверки нашей веры. Чем большие проблемы у Вас - тем сильнее Вас испытывает Бог. И не забывайте, что Бог посылает испытания только сильным. Так что не завидуйте тем у кого нет никаких проблем - это только видимоё благополучие. У них нет шансов на Рай.



> *Верю как в традицию* - религиозные праздники для меня это часть культуры и традиций моей страны.


 Это неккоректная формулировка, по-моему. В Бога нельзя верить как в традицию. Надо что-то вроде - *Соблюдаю традиции связанные с верованиями*.



> *Я верю в науку* - искренне верю, что наука сможет объяснить явления, пока не изученные.


 Хороший вариант, только кто сказал что вера в Бога и науку несовместима и что они отрицают друг друга. Просто с современных позиций наука не может объяснить некоторые явления. Тот факт, что многие учённые люди не верующие - не есть показатель того, что наука против Бога. Это, по-моему, выдумано служителями культа для того, что бы как-то пиостановить научные открытия во времена Средневековья. Просто этот миф пока ещё жив.

----------


## rav

Не имеет никакого значения, веришь ли ты в бога. Важно- верит ли это в тебя.

----------


## pig

Лучше вот во что поверь: всё подвергать сомнению, ничего не принимать за абсолютную истину, никакой путь не считать безусловно верным. Пусть это станет твоей догмой. В этом - твоё право на выбор пути и на освобождение от догмы.
(c) Барри Лонгиер, "Грядущий завет"

----------


## sergey888

> Ответил 'Да'. 
> Хочу отметить, что я НЕ люблю, когда начинают объяснить Что или Кто такой - Бог, что Он имеет в виду, и как именно мы должны жить.
> 
> А Кто это запрограммировал? 
> 
> Paul


Да никто не запрогромировал, просто есть система равновесия сил природы и на каждое действие есть противодействие. А если в частности то конечно и это можно назвать богом, но конечно не бога как личность который судит, наказывает и прощает.А религия это совсем другое, религия это власть для избраных и если на ранних этапах истории человечества религия высупала в виде законов в обществе беззакония, то сейчас это пережиток прошлого и оно не только мешает но и вредит развитию. Заметь как много зла делается в мире во славу бога и религии. Так что религия при том любая религия еть зло.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Лучше вот во что поверь: всё подвергать сомнению, ничего не принимать за абсолютную истину, никакой путь не считать безусловно верным. Пусть это станет твоей догмой. В этом - твоё право на выбор пути и на освобождение от догмы.
> (c) Барри Лонгиер, &quot;Грядущий завет&quot;


Он прямо мои мысли подслушал. Я думаю тоже cамое. Удивительно что это написал не я.

----------


## borka

"Если человек говорит с Богом - это молитва, если Бог говорит с человеком - это шизофрения"  (с)  :Wink: 

Это такой анекдот!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wise-wistful

*borka*, простите, на кого ссылка - то. А то так кто-то назвал всех известных пророков шизофрениками - конфликт однако может возникнуть религиозный. Так хоть надо знать кого на дыбу вести  :Wink:  .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> *borka*, простите, на кого ссылка - то. А то так кто-то назвал всех известных пророков шизофрениками - конфликт однако может возникнуть религиозный. Так хоть надо знать кого на дыбу сести  .


это анекдот такой есть

----------


## wise-wistful

А, ну так надо было так и написать, а то из-за таких невежд как я могут начаться различные распри  :Wink:  .

----------


## borka

> *borka*, простите, на кого ссылка - то. А то так кто-то назвал всех известных пророков шизофрениками - конфликт однако может возникнуть религиозный. Так хоть надо знать кого на дыбу сести  .


Любой человек, говорящий от имени Бога, - либо шизофреник, либо жулик. ИМХО, конечно.

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*




> это анекдот такой есть


Ага.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> А, ну так надо было так и написать,


Добавил.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> оно не только мешает но и вредит развитию.


Прочитав беседы таких людей как Кришнамурти, я это не сказал бы...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

> Прочитав беседы таких людей как Кришнамурти, я это не сказал бы...


Пардон, *p2u*, а кто этот человек - Кришнамурти?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Любой человек, говорящий от имени Бога, - либо шизофреник, либо жулик. ИМХО, конечно.


А на чём жиждется Ваше убеждение :Huh: . Вы не верите, что могут существовать избранные с которыми Бог разговаривает? :Huh:  Т.е. Папа Римский жулик :Shocked:  - ведь он наместник Бога на земле и по определению он говорит от имени Бога.

----------


## XP user

> Пардон, *p2u*, а кто этот человек - Кришнамурти?


Индийский философ, духовный учитель - однако НЕ сектант. Самое главное качество в нём то, что он умел говорить с кем угодно о духовных вопросах, и никогда не навязывал своё мнение. Со всего мира посещали его лекции. Если поискать можно найти многие из его материалов даже на русском языке. Предупреждаю: это не всегда лёгкая пища.

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

*p2u*, спасибо, поикал по гуглю, нашёл. Вижу, что - это несовсем лёгкая пища. Однако нужно побольше почитать, что бы сложить собственное мнение о его словах.

----------


## sergey888

> Пардон, *p2u*, а кто этот человек - Кришнамурти?
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> 
> 
> А на чём жиждется Ваше убеждение. Вы не верите, что могут существовать избранные с которыми Бог разговаривает? Т.е. Папа Римский жулик - ведь он наместник Бога на земле и по определению он говорит от имени Бога.


Чтобы верить что есть избраные с которыми бог разговаривает, для начала нужно верить в бога. А насет Папы Римского, то можно конечно сказать и жулик, но вообще-то просто очень не глупый человек, который смог в жизни многого достичь. Что тут скажешь молодец.P.S. На каждое стадо найдется свой пастух.Сказал Я. Хотя возможно эту мысль кто-то уже озвучил до меня.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Индийский философ, духовный учитель - однако НЕ сектант. Самое главное качество в нём то, что он умел говорить с кем угодно о духовных вопросах, и никогда не навязывал своё мнение. Со всего мира посещали его лекции. Если поискать можно найти многие из его материалов даже на русском языке. Предупреждаю: это не всегда лёгкая пища.
> 
> Paul


Я бы его с удовольствием послушал. Не важно согласен я  ним или нет, но всегда интересно послушать умного человека. А навязывают свое мнение только дураки. Мне например все равно во что человек верит, главное что-бы человек был хороший.

----------


## XP user

> *p2u*, спасибо, поикал по гуглю, нашёл. Вижу, что - это несовсем лёгкая пища. Однако нужно побольше почитать, что бы сложить собственное мнение о его словах.


Это жизненный опыт. Не форсируйте. Если сразу не нравится - откладывайте на потом.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Макcим

> Т.е. Папа Римский жулик - ведь он наместник Бога на земле и по определению он говорит от имени Бога.


Человек не может говорить от имени Бога в принципе. Прочитай пост Олега и представь таракана говорящего от имени человека.  :lol:

----------


## PavelA

> "Если человек говорит с Богом - это молитва, если Бог говорит с человеком - это шизофрения"  (с) 
> 
> Это такой анекдот!


Если не брать в голову последнюю добавленную фразу, то можно поспорить вот о чем. Есть писатель Пауло Коэльо. У него есть несколько романов про поиски человеком своего пути. Один из самых известных "Алхимик".
А вот в другом, названия не помню, но там глав. герой ищет свой "меч", он (герой) разговаривает со своим ангелом и тот ему отвечает. Это все-таки не шизофрения, ИМХО, а процесс самовнушения.

----------


## Quazar

> Вольтер


 Google!))))

----------


## Макcим

> Если посмотреть на то, что структура всего повторяется в каждом явлении на другом уровне именно таким же образом, то тогда такой вариант исключается по определению. Природа не терпит хаоса.


Вы не совсем поняли то, что я имел ввиду. Вот такие явления http://www.feldsher.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=2652
Они встречаются не только в медицине.

----------


## sergey888

> Человек не может говорить от имени Бога в принципе. Прочитай пост Олега и представь таракана говорящего от имени человека.


Не в бровь, а в глаз  :Appl:   :lol:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Google!))))


??

----------


## borka

> На каждое стадо найдется свой пастух.Сказал Я. Хотя возможно эту мысль кто-то уже озвучил до меня.


"Если есть стадо - есть пастух
Если есть тело - должен быть дух" (с) "Кино"





> Мне например все равно во что человек верит, главное что-бы человек был хороший.


+1.




> Человек не может говорить от имени Бога в принципе.


Но человек может *считать*, что он говорит от имени Бога.




> он (герой) разговаривает со своим ангелом и тот ему отвечает. Это все-таки не шизофрения, ИМХО, а процесс самовнушения.


Ну, в анекдоте было именно так.  :Wink:  А насчет самовнушения согласен. Крайняя степень и будет граничить с шизофренией...




> Вы не совсем поняли то, что я имел ввиду. Вот такие явления http://www.feldsher.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=2652
> Они встречаются не только в медицине.


+1. Думаю, каждому человеку, обслуживающему компьютеры, знакОм так называемый "визит-эффект".  :Wink:

----------


## Макcим

> Но человек может *считать*, что он говорит от имени Бога.


Это уже самообман, а в некоторых случаях симптом психического заболевания.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Человек не может говорить от имени Бога в принципе. Прочитай пост Олега и представь таракана говорящего от имени человека.


Не согласен. Т.е. в принципе этим изричением - отрицаются все заповеди во всех религиях. Т.к. их соблюдение основывается на том, что Бог сказал своему Пророку, что хорошо и что плохо, для того что бы он передал остальным.
С изречением о таракане я то же не согласен. А кто может опровергнуть гипотезу  что у тараканов существует некое средство коммуникации между собой, и почему Вы считаете, что таракан не может понимать человека. Не все конечно, но "Пророк" от тараканов?

----------


## Quazar

> ??

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> 


Я немного не понял, причём здесь гугл?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> Не согласен. Т.е. в принципе этим изричением - отрицаются все заповеди во всех религиях. Т.к. их соблюдение основывается на том, что Бог сказал своему Пророку, что хорошо и что плохо, для того что бы он передал остальным.


Верующими наличие Бога воспринимается как объективная истина. Исходя из этого, верующий человек считает, что человек может говорить от имени Бога, а неверующий так не считает. "Найдется немало людей, которые верят в Бога, но найдется немного людей, которым поверит Бог" (с)

----------


## XP user

> Вы не совсем поняли то, что я имел ввиду. Вот такие явления http://www.feldsher.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=2652
> Они встречаются не только в медицине.


Но они не являются ни доказательствами, ни опровержениями существования Создателя или Его участия в этих событиях. Здесь можно действительно, как научный исследователь, говорить о 'стечении обстоятельств', об исключительных способностях, и т.п.
Я говорю, однако, о законах природы, которые имеют явно задуманную структуру, которая повторяется на всех уровнях материальной жизни, макро и микро. На мой взгляд здесь *не может* идти речь о случайности - слишком красиво это всё.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> А кто может опровергнуть гипотезу  что у тараканов существует некое средство коммуникации между собой, и почему Вы считаете, что таракан не может понимать человека. Не все конечно, но &quot;Пророк&quot; от тараканов?


Так людей много всяких, есть хорошие, есть и не очень. Мне интересно кого из них слушает тараканий пророк. А если какой-нибудь маньяк будет нашептывать тараканьему пророку что нужно делать.И еще один вопрос, когда вы видите таракана, что вы делаете ??? Тоже что и бог с нами.

----------


## wise-wistful

*sergey888*, встречный вопрос, а откуда Вы знаете, что хорошо, а что плохо? Откуда верующие знают, что Бог хорший? Откуда мы можем знать, что делает Бог когда видит человека? Таракан - это так пример. Можно эту же мысль развивать на примере слонов, собак и прочих животных, насекомых, птиц, и кто-его знает может и рыб.

----------


## borka

> Откуда верующие знают, что Бог хорший? Откуда мы можем знать, что делает Бог когда видит человека?


"Вера не нуждается в доказательствах". (с) Верующие в это *верят*. И им этого достаточно.

----------


## wise-wistful

Дак им понятно этого вполне достаточно. Тоже и таракан будет делать просто верить, что Человек, который с ним "общается" хороший. Кто с современной позиции может сказать - хорошо или полохо возжелать раба соседа? И вообще рабтство это хорошо или плохо, а что об этом сказано в Вечной книге? (привёл бы цитату, но точно не помню, боюсь ошибиться)

----------


## Макcим

> Но они не являются ни доказательствами, ни опровержениями существования Создателя или Его участия в этих событиях. Здесь можно действительно, как научный исследователь, говорить о 'стечении обстоятельств', об исключительных способностях, и т.п.


Именно! Но благодаря таким случаям мы начинаем во что-то верить. Это служит своеобразным толчком.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Я говорю, однако, о законах природы, которые имеют явно задуманную структуру, которая повторяется на всех уровнях материальной жизни, макро и микро. На мой взгляд здесь *не может* идти речь о случайности - слишком красиво это всё.


Создатель есть, это очевидно. Но занимается ли он поддержкой своего проекта, вот в чём вопрос.

----------


## sergey888

> *sergey888*, встречный вопрос, а откуда Вы знаете, что хорошо, а что плохо? Откуда верующие знают, что Бог хорший? Откуда мы можем знать, что делает Бог когда видит человека? Таракан - это так пример. Можно эту же мысль развивать на примере слонов, собак и прочих животных, насекомых, птиц, и кто-его знает может и рыб.


Это понятно, просто в данном случае в виде примера удачно взяли таракана.

----------


## XP user

> Создатель есть, это очевидно. Но занимается ли он поддержкой своего проекта, вот в чём вопрос.


Я на Его месте уже давно отвернулся бы если смотреть на то, что человек натворил и вытворяет... 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

> Я на Его месте уже давно отвернулся бы если смотреть на то, что человек натворил и вытворяет...


Это да, согласен с Вами.

----------


## sergey888

> Я на Его месте уже давно отвернулся бы если смотреть на то, что человек натворил и вытворяет... 
> 
> Paul


Можно предположить, что он так и поступил.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Я на Его месте уже давно отвернулся бы если смотреть на то, что человек натворил и вытворяет... 
> Paul


И ещё одна цитата из Губермана:
_Наш век успел довольно много,
он мир прозрением потряс:
мы – зря надеялись на Бога,
а Бог – Напрасно верил в нас.
_

----------


## Surfer

Политические и религиозные темы обычно запрещены. =)
Я обычно такие темы закрываю и удаляю, ибо даже среди взрослых людей возникают перепалки на эту тему %)

Я не верю в бога (с маленькой буквы, ибо это обычное слово и ничего больше), ибо постоянно что-то придумывается, чтобы массово затуманить мозг и контролировать людей. Сначала это были деревянные идолы, потом поклонялись молнии и прочая цепуха. Потом придумали то, что невозможно проверить - сказки в виде библий, коранов, талмудов и прочей лабуды, ибо людей стало трудно напугать молниями и затмениями..
Это всё моё грубоватое имхо.

PS а почему оба опроса анонимны ?

----------


## Макcим

> Политические и религиозные темы обычно запрещены. =)
> Я обычно такие темы закрываю и удаляю, ибо даже среди взрослых людей возникают перепалки на эту тему %)


Пока перепалки не возникло, дискуссию ведут спокойные и уравновешенные люди, ни кого не оскорбляют. Зачем сразу закрывать?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> PS а почему оба опроса анонимны ?


Вопрос веры  - личное дело каждого человека. Кто захочет сказать за какой вариант голосовал - скажет.

----------


## sergey888

Я долго думал за что проголосовать, но потом решил отбросить все варианты кроме да и нет, потому что это вносило большую сложность в выборе, а вот между да и нет я выбрал НЕТ, хотя это и не абсолютный нет, всегда есть шанс что я ошибаюсь. А как тут уже говорилось, я все ставлю под сомнение и ничему не верю полностью.

----------


## SDA

"Если бы Бога не было, Его надо было бы изобрести"- Вольтер.

2000 лет назад на задворках Римской империи распяли самой позорной, самой стыдной казнью в Римской империи, казни на кресте, казни для рабов, "очередного сектанта-мессию". Как писал апостол Павел: "Ибо и Иудеи требуют чудес, и Еллины ищут мудрости; а мы проповедуем Христа распятого, для Иудеев соблазн, а для Еллинов безумие" т.е. Иудеи требуют чудес – ждут Спасителя-мессию, который придет и, сбросив рабство римской империи, восстановит былое могущество царства Израилева(Христос их мечтаний не оправдал). Эллины ищут мудрости – вслед за Платоном и иными великими умами античности, пытаются познать себя и Бога на путях интеллектуального поиска, смерть Бога для язычника - абсурд,безумие, они бессмертны.
 Казалось бы такое рядовое событие, как рабская казнь, какого-то проповедника, кроме Иудеи нигде не известного, должна была затеряться в прошедших столетиях, однако она со временем перевернула весь Мир.
Есть над чем задуматься, аналогия с тараканами, после таких мыслей вряд ли в голову придет. Кстати вспомнилась сцена из фильма "Берегись Автомобиля", когда Деточкин пересчитывает рубли пастора, то завязывается диалог про Бога, дословно не помню но речь идет о вере, цитата пастора - Баниониса была, как раз по теме,склероз, забыл.

----------


## Geser

> Лучше вот во что поверь: всё подвергать сомнению, ничего не принимать за абсолютную истину, никакой путь не считать безусловно верным. Пусть это станет твоей догмой. В этом - твоё право на выбор пути и на освобождение от догмы.
> (c) Барри Лонгиер, "Грядущий завет"


О, это круто. Это совершенно точно отражает мои взгляды на всё что связано с Богом и религией, да и жизнью в целом.

----------


## ed13

Ребяты, вы бы определились с терминологией, а то под термином "бог" каждый понимает что-либо свое...
З.Ы. Я проголосовал "Нет", с моей точки зрения вера в бога - это костыли для слабых...

----------


## wise-wistful

Простите но тут хоть в лоб хоть по лбу. Бог - в это одни вкладывают некое существо, другие сверхъестественные силы, но суть вопроса не меняется.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Кстати в том, что морально слабому человеку нужна поддержка не секрет. Что ж ему в таком случае делать, если нет Бога? Где искать поддержку? Ведь не все же люди морально сильны. И зарекаться от чего-либо - это чур меня. Можно морально слабого человека и так раздавленного бытием отправить к психологу или психоаналитику, но как это подействует на его подсознание? Не навредит ли ему осознание того, что он настолько морально слаб, что люди, обычные люди сильнее его, куда как проще верить в некое сверхестественное существо, или явление - вот оно идеально и до него не дотягивают все живущие на земле люди. Значит я не так уж плох, и наступает моральное удовлетворение.

----------


## Макcим

> Ребяты, вы бы определились с терминологией, а то под термином "бог" каждый понимает что-либо свое...
> З.Ы. Я проголосовал "Нет", с моей точки зрения вера в бога - это костыли для слабых...


Так не существует единого понятия "Бог".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Олег Акопян

> Так не существует единого понятия "Бог".


+1. В основном каждый в это понятие влаживает что-то своё.

----------


## Numb

> Хочу отметить, что я НЕ люблю, когда начинают объяснить Что или Кто такой - Бог, что Он имеет в виду, и как именно мы должны жить.


 Пауль, присоединяюсь категорически. По остальному: был такой Дионисий Ареопагит (а может, и не было его, ну да это и неважно - главное, что ареопагитики были  :Smiley:  ) Так вот, он предлагал два пути богословия (под богословием следует тут понимать то, чему данный вопрос посвящен - разговоры о том, что такое Бог) : катафатическое богословие ( это, примерно, то, чем мы тут заняты - перечисление характерных признаков: Бог - благо, Бог - костыли для слабых, итд, итп...) и апофатическое богословие (эта штука посложнее - в двух словах, это разговор о Боге через отрицание того, чем он не является. Конечной целью такого богословия является молчаливое постижение - тут, странным образом, раннее христианство отчасти в методологии пересекалось  с китайскими даосами: "Кто знает, не говорит - тот говорит, кто не знает", и все такое...) Так я к чему все: апофатическое богословие (т.е., фактически, в последнем своем приближении, молчание о Боге) этот Ареопагит (а за ним и вся христианская Церковь - авторитет, как-никак) считал богословием высшим, доступным далеко не всем... Но и оно, в принципе, не слишком продуктивно. А вы говорите, "единые понятия", "морально слабый человек".... А в опросе я, извините, не проголосовал - нет того варианта ответа, который бы меня удовлетворил. Предлагаю, как антитезу, создать опрос: "Верите ли вы в Дьявола"... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## V_Bond

2 Numb эко вас занесло ...  :Smiley:   в мистическое богословие ... только там не так  чуть-чуть  ... есть церковь с ее обрядами и традициями - это для всех (вроде хелпа к блокноту ) , а есть *другое*  ... что не для всех ,а только для избранных- тех кто способен *постичь*  ( ну что-то вроде языка  ассемблер  ... ) ...

----------


## XP user

> а есть *другое*  ... что не для всех ,а только для избранных- тех кто способен *постичь*  ( ну *что-то вроде языка  ассемблер*  ... ) ...


Угу. Примерно так:



```
RPM        
LOOP:
```

RPM = Read Programmer's Mind  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## AIR70

ВЕРЮ на все 100 !!!

----------


## natalas

Голосовалa за вариант
Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?
 - слишком много за всю историю было, да и сейчас есть,такого,что просто нельзя было допускать.
 Если ты конечно милосерден, всех любишь и прощаешь,и учишь этому нас.

----------


## Rene-gad

> завязывается диалог про Бога, дословно не помню но речь идет о вере





> -И Вы верите в бога?- поинтересовался Деточкин.
> -Все люди верят, -улыбнулся пастор, - одни верят, что бог есть, другие верят, что бога нет. И то и другое недоказуемо...





> Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?


А кто сказал, что должно быть наоборот? Ни в одной религии бог не является добреньким дяденькой/тетенькой/??????????, который заботится о благосостоянии трудящихся во время их краткосрочного пребывания в состоянии, именуемом жизнью земной. Здесь разговор о Вечном, о душе и т.д.
BTW: Я не голосовал, т.к. не считаю возможным ответить на таким образом поставлный вопрос однозначно  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

По поводу "Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?" есть хорошая русская поговорка - "На Бога надейся, но сам не плошай". :Smiley:  Можно лежать на диване и жаловаться на жизнь или делать жизнь лучше, свобода выбора, кстати одно из основных понятий в христианской религии.

----------


## AIR70

> Голосовалa за вариант
> Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?
> - слишком много за всю историю было, да и сейчас есть,такого,что просто нельзя было допускать.
> Если ты конечно милосерден, всех любишь и прощаешь,и учишь этому нас.


 - Бог нам дал все для нормальной жизни...
 - А теперь посмотри как мы сами живем...
 - Библия ( 28глава.Второзакония) прочти и многое поимешь...

----------


## Numb

> 2 Numb эко вас занесло ...   в мистическое богословие ...


Так а чем же мы тут и заняты, как не богословием? :Huh:  Еще раз: богословие - разговор о Боге, по-моему, это так... 


> только там не так  чуть-чуть  ... есть церковь с ее обрядами и традициями - это для всех (вроде хелпа к блокноту ) , а есть *другое*  ... что не для всех ,а только для избранных- тех кто способен *постичь*  ( ну что-то вроде языка  ассемблер  ... ) ...


 А у вас, к слову, при подборе метафоры, получилось еще одно доказательство бытия Бога... В двух словах: если программы на ассемблере работают, значит, Бог есть  :Smiley:  Только вот метафора мне показалась не слишком удачной, простите. А, вообще, я был бы рад, если бы подобный опрос вообще не открывался - вопрос, вынесенный на обсуждение, каждый решает для себя сам, тут ни обряды, ни книжки умные не помогут, и дискуссия по вопросу невозможна в принципе, по-моему...

----------


## natalas

"Почему мы так плохо живем"  я понимаю не буквально и совсем не в бытовом смысле.За свою жизнь всегда отвечаю сама и никогда никого не виню.Это правда.Поплачу иногда в бессилии. Но наступает новый день-и я пытаюсь снова идти вперед.С переменным успехом.
"Невольно возник вопрос, если есть Бог, добрый и великодушный каким представляет его библия, то почему это происходит? Почему дети страдают и умирают?"-именно это тронуло меня. Понять этого не могу, принять-тоже.
Просто так чувствую.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Невольно возник вопрос, если есть Бог, добрый и великодушный каким представляет его библия


Библия не представляет его ни таким и ни другим: Кто согласно библии, нагнал 12 проклятий на Египет, кто стер с лица земли Содом и Гоморру, включая и правых и виноватых? Это только так - то , что немедленно вспомнилось, но можно и другие примеры "великодушия божия" поискать.

----------


## Iceman

Голосовал - "да". 
P.S. Согласитесь,10 заповедей актуальны и сейчас ;-)).
Не согласен  с ораторами на тему наука и религия. Подчас, сложно отделить одно от другого. Был такой Великий Советский Учёный (не побоюсь писать с большой буквы) - Раушенбах Борис Викторович (кратко - _http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/90/1009079/1009079a1.htm и более полно  _http://www.peoples.ru/technics/rocket/raushenbah/ ). Его "Теория троичности" - весьма интересный труд на указанную тему.
Далее, существует теория вложенных Вселенных. (Увы, практически пока неподтверждённая)
А есть наука - космология, которая уже объясняет часть возникающих вопросов (можно почитать - _http://lib.web-malina.com/getbook.php?bid=3942 )
А вообще, интересная дискуссия ;-)).

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Библия не представляет его ни таким и ни другим: Кто согласно библии, нагнал 12 проклятий на Египет, кто стер с лица земли Содом и Гоморру, включая и правых и виноватых? Это только так - то , что немедленно вспомнилось, но можно и другие примеры "великодушия божия" поискать.


"Суров, но справедлив!" (с) :Smiley:

----------


## V_Bond

> А, вообще, я был бы рад, если бы подобный опрос вообще не открывался - вопрос, вынесенный на обсуждение, каждый решает для себя сам...


вот с этим согласен ... но есть одно НО ... далеко не каждый может это сделать - вот для этого и придумали религию  (немного утрирую) ...



> Угу. Примерно так:
> 
> 
> ```
> RPM        
> LOOP:
> ```
> 
> RPM = Read Programmer's Mind


 :Smiley:

----------


## Exxx

Почитал дискуссию. И вот что хотелось бы отметить. 
Здесь, как это часто бывает, путают и объединяют 3 различных понятия: _Вера_, _религия_, _церковь_. 

Неприятие норм и правил конкретной _религии_ приравнивается к неверию в Бога. Пренебрежительное, негативное отношение к _церкви_, как к социальному институту (которое в ряде случаев вполне оправдано), отождествляют с атеистическими взглядами на мир. 

Все три термина отлично описаны и растолкованы в советском атеистическом словаре, ну или на худой конец можно обратиться к википедии.

 :165:  Ну и как уже говорилось, можно было ограничится 2-мя вариантами ответа. Потому как, например, вариант "верю в науку" помимо того, что сформулирован некорректно (не могу представить, как можно верить или не верить в науку), не несёт в себе ответа на вопрос "верите ли вы в Бога".

----------


## pig

> "Суров, но справедлив!" (с)


Есть альтернативные варианты:
- учёный-исследователь, поставивший эксперимент и наблюдающий (направляющий?) его ход
- селекционер, целенаправленно выводящий новый вид
Ну, и куча менее привлекательных вариантов (типа не учёный, а просто вуайерист). Но и в этих двух никакой справедливостью не пахнет. Насколько справедлив учёный-генетик к росткам гороха или дрозофилам?

----------


## Макcим

> А, вообще, я был бы рад, если бы подобный опрос вообще не открывался - вопрос, вынесенный на обсуждение, каждый решает для себя сам, тут ни обряды, ни книжки умные не помогут, и дискуссия по вопросу невозможна в принципе, по-моему...


Ну как можно не обсуждать то, что волнует каждого?

----------


## rav

> свобода выбора


Свободы выбора не существует.

----------


## SDA

Выбор в личном плане существует всегда, верит человек в Бога или нет, иначе без личности человек становиться на уровне животного, одни инстинкты.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*

Интересный ответ Эйнштейна, по вопросу управления Богом нашей жизнью:
- Веруя ли в Такого Бога, Который планирует ежедневную жизнь Альберта Эйнштейна? Нет. Но иногда мне кажется, что Он ведёт меня по дорожкам парка.
- Но не Он ли создал сам парк?
- Мне кажется, что Он и есть Парк.
- А Садовник тоже Он?
- Конечно. И всю свою жизнь я пытался поймать Его за Работой...

----------


## wise-wistful

Свобода выбора - это кажущяся свобода. При СССР была бешенная атеистическая пропаганда, религиозной литературы было очень мало. Сейчас наоборот все только и кричат везде, что Бог есть. Атеистической попаганды, у нас по крайней мере никакой, литературу то же с большим трудом можно найти, больше сатанинской литературы. Как в таком случае Вы можете сделать выбор?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

В моем представлении верить в Бога, значит верить в Творца, в Законы Мироздания, по которым создан, и непрерывно создаваем Мир, в том числе и Жизнь.
Верить в науку, значит верить в способность человечества расшифровать законы мироздания, в способность обрести силу сравнимую с Творцом... Вот только зачем... мир однажды уже создан. Жизнь однажды уже сотворена.
(Интересно было бы увидеть таблицу, составленную Брэдбери (или Шекли) о предполагаемых достижениях человека в 20-21веке.)

----------


## maXmo

> *Какие-то высшие силы есть, но наверно это не Бог* - наверняка в жизни каждого были случаи, не поддающиеся рациональному объяснению. Может это сложные закономерности, может случайное стечение обстоятельств


ну вот, сам же и поддал их рациональному объяснению  :Smiley: 




> *Если Бог есть, тогда почему мы так плохо живем?*


а вот если найти стену, взять разбег и влететь в неё – почему больно будет?




> Почему дети страдают и умирают?


так уж заведено. И отмаза есть (на все случаи жизни): неисповедимы пути Его.




> Если посмотреть на то, что структура всего повторяется в каждом явлении на другом уровне именно таким же образом, то тогда такой вариант исключается по определению.


одна-две структуры повторяются, а остальные миллион – нет. Так что нет тут никакой системы, полный хаос.




> Природа не терпит хаоса.


а энтропия-то возрастает  :Cheesy: 




> Наука такая же глупая попытка искать Бога.


истину, если точнее. А бог – это не истина, это любовь.




> Если не доказано, что Бога нет, это ещё не значит, что Его нет.


а ещё не доказано, что мир реален.




> Никаких противоречий не вижу, а как это уже назвать - Богом, высшим разумом и т.п. - это уже другое дело.


предлагаю назвать это стечением обстоятельств.

*Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут*




> Атеистической попаганды, у нас по крайней мере никакой, литературу то же с большим трудом можно найти, больше сатанинской литературы. Как в таком случае Вы можете сделать выбор?


можно считать, что атеизм вполне себе пропагандируется системой образования. Например, в самом обычном курсе истории философии рассматривается и религия, особенно интересны причины её возникновения. Этот курс в институтах должны читать.

----------


## natalas

> Кто согласно библии, нагнал 12 проклятий на Египет, кто стер с лица земли Содом и Гоморру, включая и правых и виноватых? Это только так - то , что немедленно вспомнилось, но можно и другие примеры "великодушия божия" поискать.


 О, это точно.
 Вспомнила что у меня есть старая книга-еще начала позапрошлого века-Ветхий Завет. Сегодня - ночь на работе,тишина, ни одного звонка. Сначала тяжеловато давалось читать с ятями, но и правда -  чистый триллер (понимаю, что сленг в такой теме неуместен, но слова другие не подбираются). Головы летят направо и налево. И стало совсем непонятно. Технократическое мое мышление  требует слова "понять".А это похоже невозможно. Наверное надо верить. 
А за окном легкий морозец, идет пушистый снег, и ... началась весна!
С ВЕСНОЙ ВСЕХ!

----------


## SDA

Чарльз Дарвин
1. Мир покоится на закономерностях и в своих проявлениях представляется, как продукт разума -- это указание на его Творца.
2. Я никогда не отрицал существование Бога. Я думаю, что теория эволюции вполне совместима с верой. Ведь невозможно доказать, что великолепный, бесконечно удивительный космос, так же как и человек в этом космосе, совершенно случайны.
3. Есть величие в этом воззрении на жизнь с ее различными силами, изначально вложенными Творцом в незначительное число форм, или только в одну; и между тем как наша планета описывала и продолжает описывать в пространстве свой путь согласно неизменным законам тяготения, из такого простого начала возникли и продолжают развиваться несметные формы, изумительно совершенные и прекрасные.
Ч.Дарвин. Происхождение видов. М. 1937. с.570.

Макс Карл Эрнст Людвиг Планк http://www.hrono.ru/biograf/bio_p/planck_max.html
1. Религия и наука требуют для своего обоснования веры в Бога. Для первой Бог стоит в начале, для второй - в конце всего мышления. Для религии Он представляет фундамент, для науки - венец разработки миросозерцания.
2. Человек нуждается в естественных науках для познания, а в религии - для действования (поведения). Для познания единственным прочным исходным пунктом служит восприятие наших чувств. Предположение о существовании некоторого закономерного мирового порядка является при этом предпосылкой для формулирования плодотворных вопросов. Но для действования этот путь не годится, ибо с проявлениями нашей воли мы не можем ждать до тех пор, пока наше познание окажется совершенным и мы приобретем всеведение. Ведь жизнь требует от нас немедленных решений.
3. Религия и наука нисколько не исключают друг друга, как это полагали раньше и чего боятся многие наши современники; наоборот, они согласуются и дополняют друг друга.
Путь естествоиспытателя к религии.


Исаак Ньютон
... наступление событий, предсказанных за несколько столетий, служит убедительным доказательством того, что вселенная управляется Провидением ...
1. Небесный Владыка управляет всем миром как властитель вселенной. Мы удивляемся Ему по причине Его совершенства, почитаем Его и преклоняемся пред Ним по причине Его беспредельной власти. Из слепой физической необходимости, которая всегда и везде одинакова, не могло бы произойти никакого разнообразия, и все соответственное месту и времени разнообразие сотворенных предметов, что и составляет строй и жиззнь вселенной, могло произойти только по мысли и воле Существа Самобытного, Которое я называю Господь Бог.
I. Newton. Principia Philosophiae

Такое изящнейшее соединение Солнца, планет и комет не могло произойти иначе, как по намерению и власти могущественного и премудрого Существа.
Чудесное устройство космоса и гармония в нем могут быть объяснены лишь тем, что космос был создан по плану всеведущего и всемогущего Существа. Вот мое первое и последнее слово.


Альберт Эйнштейн
Каждый серьезный естествоиспытатель должен быть каким-то образом человеком религиозным. Иначе он не способен себе представить, что те невероятно тонкие взаимосвязи, которые он наблюдает, выдуманы не им. В бесконечном универсуме обнаруживается деятельность бесконечно совершенного Разума. Обычное представление обо мне как об атеисте - большое заблуждение. Если это представление почерпнуто из моих научных работ, могу сказать, что мои работы не поняты.
Самое неепостижимое во Вселенной - Это то, что она постижима... Основой всей научной работы служит убеждение, что мир представляет собой упорядоченную сущность. Это убеждение зиждется на религиозном чувстве.
Я верю в Бога как в личность и по совести могу сказать, что ни одной минуты моей жизни я не был атеистом.


акад. И.П. Павлов
1. Что ни делаю, постоянно думаю, что служу этим, сколько позволяют мне мои силы, прежде всего Богу моему и моему Отечеству...
Филимонов В.П. Святой преподобный Серафим Вырицкий и Русская Голгофа.
Сатись. С.-Птб. 2004. (стр. 117).
2. Я изучаю высшую нервную деятельность и знаю, что все человеческие чувства: радость, горе, печаль, гнев, ненависть, любовь, мысли человека, самая способность мыслить и рассуждать -- связаны, каждая из них с особой клеткой человеческого мозга и ее нервами. А когда тело перестает жить, тогда все эти чувства и мысли человека, как бы оторвавшись от мозговых клеток, уже умерших, в силу общего закона о том, что ничто -- ни энергия, ни материя -- не исчезают бесследно и составляют ту душу, бессмертную душу, которую исповедует христианская вера.
Доказательство существования Бога на примере порядка во Вселенной. М. 1994. (стр. 75).


акад. Б.B. Раушенбах
1. Пытаясь аналитическими методами познать Вселенную, некоторые физики почувствовали невозможность объяснения ее только с точки зрения материализма. Я также считаю, что материализм, который учит, что материя первична, все остальное вторично, -- чепуха. Академик Сахаров, которого считаю человеком исключительной честности и смелости, писал, что существует нечто вне материи и ее законов, отепляющее мир, это чувство можно назвать религиозным. Ген, носитель наследственной информации, материален. Но сама она необъяснима с материалистических позиций. А что важнее -- информация или ее носитель? Следовательно, в мире объективно существует то, что нематериально.
2. Современная физика находит все новые и новые глубокие закономерности, настолько далеко ушедшие от нашего повседневного "здравого смысла", что мысленно увидеть их в качестве наглядных образов уже нельзя. Это как бы первая ступень, выводящая нас за пределы наглядно представимого. Исходя из сказанного, становится совершенно очевидно, что по аналогии с теоретической физикой учение о Троице и Ее внутреннюю структуру можно сформулировать и описать, но наглядно представить себе нельзя. Это тем более очевидно, что богословие учит о непостижимости Бога.

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*

После приведенных выше высказываний Великих ученых - физиков, математиков, все атеистические взгляды на мир..... :00000506:

----------


## wise-wistful

Величие человеческое относительно и то, что перечисленные Вами люди добились успехов в некоей сфере науки никак не опровергает атеистический взгляд на мир. Ведь, согласитесь, когда у кого-то происходит большое горе, тут уж задумаешся, как Бог - это допускает. И уже не важно, что об этом думает Учёный.

----------


## maXmo

Эх, неудачная подборка, даже эти цитаты противоречат друг другу: Павлов говорит, что *ничто*, а Раушенбах утверждает, что есть кое-что и кроме энергии и материи. Хе-хе, выполните format c: и ваш диск попадёт в рай  :Smiley:  Более объективная подборка цитат была дана, кажется, в Труде и там были представлены и противоположные точки зрения от не менее великих учёных. Эйнштейн, кстати, отрицал фундаментальный случайный характер квантовых явлений, аргументируя тем, что бог, мол, не бросает кости. Его точка зрения в научных кругах популярностью не пользуется.




> 3. Религия и наука нисколько не исключают друг друга, как это полагали раньше и чего боятся многие наши современники; наоборот, они согласуются и дополняют друг друга.


смотря какая вера. С христианством не согласуется. Вот Ньютон, будучи грамотным богословом, на это указал бы, если бы дожил до разработки методики радиоуглеродного датирования.




> Мир покоится на закономерностях и в своих проявлениях представляется, как продукт разума -- это указание на его Творца


это указание на антропоморфный подход человека к изучению природы.




> 2. Современная физика находит все новые и новые глубокие закономерности, настолько далеко ушедшие от нашего повседневного "здравого смысла", что мысленно увидеть их в качестве наглядных образов уже нельзя. Это как бы первая ступень, выводящая нас за пределы наглядно представимого.


что и указывает на то, что природа не расписывалась быть антропоморфной. Но во времена Дарвина такого ещё не было.




> Исходя из сказанного, становится совершенно очевидно, что по аналогии с теоретической физикой учение о Троице и Ее внутреннюю структуру можно сформулировать и описать, но наглядно представить себе нельзя. Это тем более очевидно, что богословие учит о непостижимости Бога.


аналогии нет, т.к. физические концепции постижимы и при определённой сноровке представимы.

----------


## SDA

Стену неверия или не прошибут, даже слова Великих  :Wall:  ,  когда белое называют черным бесполезно что-то доказывать.

----------


## [email protected]

А кто по вашему велекий. Тех кого вы перечисляли, так це все видносне. Великие они для некоторых. Для други великий А.Г. или И.С. или П. так шо им за це верить безоговорочно? Не логично.

----------


## Iceman

Великими принято считать людей, которые привнесли в развитие человечества неоценимый обычными мерками вклад. Так приблизительно. 
ПиСи.Разные люди - разные подходы. Но едино стремление к лУчшему.

----------


## [email protected]

Офтоп. Вот то-то и оно, что "принято считать". Т.е. это субъективно. Если вспомнить историю, то в Средневековье некоторые учёные считались великими, а потом их развенчали от этого звания. И если вклад неоценим, то как же его можно оценить.

----------


## Iceman

уточню: принято считать в общечеловеческом масштабе.
Например, Эйнштейн с его теорией относительности. Данная теория нафиг не упёрлась какой-либо домохозяйке или политику. Но если рассмотреть более глобально - это был огромный рывок вперёд. И, кстати, до сих пор ЭТО практически неизмеримо имеющимся интрументарием. Многие предпосылки людей (в том чиселе и учёных)- субъективны. Объективность дают признанные средства измерения.  Но некоторые (предпосылки) в настоящее время не поддаются объективным оценкам или измерениям. Как говорится - ты видишь суслика? - нет. А он - ЕСТЬ!

----------


## maXmo

> Стену неверия или не прошибут, даже слова Великих


был бы разгон…




> когда белое называют черным бесполезно что-то доказывать.


предлагаю объективный метод установления черноты: копируем кусочек чёрного в гимп, берём цвет пипеткой и смотрим компоненты RGB, должно быть ноль или около того.

----------


## pig

IMHO: конструктивный диалог по вопросам веры возможен только между верующими одной конфессии.

----------


## wise-wistful

*pig*, это Вы, как говорится, "Не в бровь, а в глаз" заметили. Но тут вопрос поставлен о вере в Бога как такового, т.е. не зависимо от вероисповедания, конфессии, атеистических взлядов. Это вопрос достаточно трудный и не однозначный. Тут мы все значительно разошлись во взглядах и подходах, т.е. ясно, что даже для себя тяжело сделать вывод есть ли Бог или нет. Это должно прийти само, на мой взгляд.

----------


## XP user

> IMHO: конструктивный диалог по вопросам веры возможен только между верующими одной конфессии.


Надо бы определить что такое 'конфессия'. Я сам из Голладнии, где существует где-то 200 подразделений протестантизма (сам я был католиком; стал в России православным) - Как они друг друга (протестанты разных учений) ненавидят из-за каких-то мелких разногласий в учении! Зато они к тем, которые совсем другой конфессии (к буддистам, к мусульманам, и т.д.) - очень толерантны. Видимо это более безопасно. 
И что в Ирландии было. Католики и Протестанты же оба 'Христианами' себя называют? 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

Уважаемый *p2u*, простите, но Вы, как иностранец, скорее всего немного не правильно поняли значение слова конфессия.



> Конфе́ссия (лат. confessio — исповедание) — особенность вероисповедания в пределах определённого религиозного учения, а также объединение верующих, придерживающихся этого вероисповедания.


 Источник
Поэтому Католики и Протестанты - это совершенно разные конфессии в пределах одного религиозного учения т.е. Христианства. Исходя из этого толкования можно предположить, что названные Вами 200 подразделений протестантизма и есть 200 конфессий протестантизма. Я конечно не претендую на правильное понимание вопроса, но это моё скромное суждение.

----------


## XP user

Я действительно не совсем правильно воспринимал слово 'конфессия'. Я хотел только иллюстрировать - чем ближе 'Христиане', тем хуже получается договориться, хотя они все говорят о 'Любви' и всё такое...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

Я с Вами в этом вопросе абсолютно согласен. Христиане разошлишь во взглядах, на некоторые вопросы веры. И зачастую они более нетерпимы к другому направлению Христианства чем к другому вероисповеданию.

----------


## maXmo

> IMHO: конструктивный диалог по вопросам веры возможен только между верующими одной конфессии.


ну почему? Конструктивный диалог по любой теме возможен между людьми, говорящими на одном языке. Ну и уравновешенность говорящих тоже играет роль. У меня есть друг верующий, причём не только верующий, но и *интересующийся* своей верой и изучающий её. Он вполне вменяемо объяснил основания своей веры. Так что устроить можно всё, если захотеть (и если есть умение). С тем же христианством никаких проблем нет, если не читать цитаты шарящих людей (вроде Ньютона), но безнадёжно устаревшие за прошедшие века, и цитаты нешарящих людей вроде Павлова, Планка и Раушенбаха. В своих областях специализации они может и шарили, но в богословие – увы – полезли уже со свиным рылом. Это всё равно, что слушать советы бухгалтера по лечению компьютера. Баланс-то он сведёт, а вот насчёт всего остального…

----------


## wise-wistful

Насколько я понял Ваш друг обосновывает свою веру, а не ведёт конструктивный диалог с представителями других конфессий и верований. Это разные вещи. Конструктивным диалог был бы - если в результате диалога произошло слияние разных конфессий в одну, т.е. объединение различны конфессий Христианства, Мусульманства и т.д. 
За последние десятилетия не наблюдал такого. Если кто не знает в Украине произошёл раскол Русской православной церкви на Русскую и Украинскаю православные церкви, последнюю, на сколько я помню, не признают и считают раскольниками.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> За последние десятилетия не наблюдал такого. Если кто не знает в Украине произошёл раскол Русской православной церкви на Русскую и Украинскаю православные церкви, последнюю, на сколько я помню, не признают и считают раскольниками.


Кошмар  :Huh:

----------


## pig

Ну, украинский раскол - это чистая политика, там вопросами веры и не пахнет.

----------


## borka

> Ну, украинский раскол - это чистая политика, там вопросами веры и не пахнет.


+1.

----------


## [email protected]

Позвольте возразить что это вопрос политики. Кто крестил Киевскую русь? И где жил этот муж?  (в смысле город и территория какого государства - если кто не помнит то это Владимир Великий, жил он в стольном граде Киеве и это территория современной Украины) Так что какая православная церковь должна быть? Можно только сказать, что произошло объединение Русской православной церкви и Русской зарубежной православной церкви, точно названий их не помню, но как-то так. Поэтому маленький конструктив еть. Но это скорее всего политический шаг.

----------


## borka

> Позвольте возразить что это вопрос политики.


В начале 90-х это был вопрос *чистой* политики.




> Кто крестил Киевскую русь? И где жил этот муж?  (в смысле город и территория какого государства - если кто не помнит то это Владимир Великий, жил он в стольном граде Киеве и это территория современной Украины)


Никакого отношения к рассматриваемому вопросу не имеет.  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> Насколько я понял Ваш друг обосновывает свою веру, а не ведёт конструктивный диалог с представителями других конфессий и верований.


он вёл диалог со мной. Ну не знаю, может, мне другое слово употребить? Он вёл _аргументированный_ диалог. Можно даже сказать, с утилитарным подходом.




> Конструктивным диалог был бы - если в результате диалога произошло слияние разных конфессий в одну, т.е. объединение различны конфессий Христианства, Мусульманства и т.д.


это как? Объединения конфессий в принципе не может быть. Возможен лишь один сценарий: еретики отрекутся от ереси и будут приняты в лоно церкви. Вот еретики могут объединяться, но какой в этом конструктив? Было две кучи еретиков – стала одна.




> Можно только сказать, что произошло объединение Русской православной церкви и Русской зарубежной православной церкви, точно названий их не помню, но как-то так.


да ну? Насколько мне известно, РПЦЗ считает Алексия 2 злостейшим еретиком. Нет? Хотя… припоминаю нечто подобное. Но там вроде откололся кусочек от РПЦЗ и примкнул к РПЦ. Сама РПЦЗ ни с кем не объединялась.

----------


## Iceman

> .......С тем же христианством никаких проблем нет, если не читать цитаты шарящих людей (вроде Ньютона), но безнадёжно устаревшие за прошедшие века, и цитаты нешарящих людей вроде Павлова, Планка и Раушенбаха. В своих областях специализации они может и шарили, но в богословие – увы – полезли уже со свиным рылом. Это всё равно, что слушать советы бухгалтера по лечению компьютера. Баланс-то он сведёт, а вот насчёт всего остального…


Хммм, весьма резкие слова. Коллега, ВЫ читали труды Раушенбаха? Рекомендую - просто интересно. Ранее я приводил ссылки. Там есть упоминание о признании его (или их - трудов то есть) Патриархами РПЦ.
И ещё - чем плотнее отдельные личности (физики, философы....) соприкасаются с фундаментальным законами Природы, тем более расплывчатой становится граница между физической сутью и сверхестественным...

----------


## SDA

Оказываются теперь на форуме я впервые прочитал про "талант" умнее Раушенбаха, Павлова, Планка,а уж про устаревшего Ньютона, вообще не упоминать, обалдеть, как мир  до сих пор не увидел и не признал, такой талантище проподает  :Smiley:  Да  кстати, "нешарящий" Планк  исполнял обязанности пастора (но не имел священнического сана), так что в богословии я думаю он разбирался.

----------


## vidocq89

Вера в Бога - дело сугубо личное, не требующее никаких доказательств/опровержений его существования. 
imho

----------


## pig

> Кто крестил Киевскую русь? И где жил этот муж?  (в смысле город и территория какого государства - если кто не помнит то это Владимир Великий, жил он в стольном граде Киеве и это территория современной Украины) Так что какая православная церковь должна быть?


Византийская. Была, есть и будет есть. Для Руси христианство - навязанная религия. Если бы не татары, не укоренилось бы.

----------


## Макcим

> Свобода выбора - это кажущаяся свобода. При СССР была бешенная атеистическая пропаганда, религиозной литературы было очень мало. Сейчас наоборот все только и кричат везде, что Бог есть. Атеистической попаганды, у нас по крайней мере никакой, литературу то же с большим трудом можно найти, больше сатанинской литературы. Как в таком случае Вы можете сделать выбор?


Согласен. От части атеистам литература не нужна. Просто не верь и всё.

----------


## wise-wistful

> он вёл диалог со мной. Ну не знаю, может, мне другое слово употребить? Он вёл аргументированный диалог. Можно даже сказать, с утилитарным подходом


Наверное, Вы правы, это скорее всего был именно аргументированный диалог.



> Согласен. От части атеистам литература не нужна. Просто не верь и всё.


Для самого себя - да, достаточно просто не верить, но для того что бы попытаться кому-то объяснить свою позицию, то нужно обосновать, а для этого литература и нужна.



> Для Руси христианство - навязанная религия.


Я с Вами согласен. Но для кого религия не была навязана? Она навязывалась властью всем. Какую религию исповедовала власть - такая религия и была официальной в этой стране. Это началось с древних времён и вся история человечества на этом построена.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Для Руси христианство - навязанная религия.


Все монотеистские религии "навязаны". Все народы имели с самого начала великое множество богов, "ответственных" за различные явления природы.
А вообще по словам Карла Маркса *Die Religion ist das Opium des Volkes*, что переводилось неправильно, как _Религия есть опиум для народа_. Точный перевод: *Религия есть опиум народа*.
Could you feel the difference?  :Wink: 
Информация:
Первой монотеистической религией считается заратустризм (Ф.Ницше.Так говорил Заратустра) - 18 век до н.э. Потом был культ бога Атона в Древнем Египте (14 в до н.э.), который, правда, продолжался недолго и закончился со смертью фараона Эхнатона (отца небезызвестного Тутанхамона и мужа небезызвестной Нефертити, которая была одновременно _мачехой_ Тутанхамона) в 1324(1336?) г. до н.э. В 6 веке до н.э. появился иудаизм с Яхве во главе, потом уже - христианство и ислам (6 век н.э.). Ну и еще бахаизм - это уже совсем недавно - 19 в.

----------


## Олег Акопян

> Византийская.


А что для Византии Христианство не было навязано? Просто точно не знаю этот момент истории, но мне кажется, что наврядли жители Турции стали добровольно Христианами.

----------


## maXmo

> Коллега, ВЫ читали труды Раушенбаха?


читал приведённую тут цитату  :Smiley: 




> Там есть упоминание о признании его (или их - трудов то есть) Патриархами РПЦ.


может, им просто понравилось, как он пытается сляпать науку с религией  :Smiley:  Типа деструктивная деятельность в рядах атеистов. Есть ведь разные уровни признания. Есть канон, а есть и так, неплохо почитать определённому кругу людей. Кстати, ересь – серьёзная проблема и в рядах патриархов, вот Папа римский – еретик  :Smiley:  экуменисты те же…




> И ещё - чем плотнее отдельные личности (физики, философы....) соприкасаются с фундаментальным законами Природы, тем более расплывчатой становится граница между физической сутью и сверхестественным...


э, не, срехъестественное очень чётко отделяется от естественного и расплывчатой граница между ними стать не может, представление о теорфизе как о сверъестественном – примитив уровня журналистки/домохозяйки. Естественное – то, что живёт по законам природы – именно их изучает наука и принципиально вылезти из них не может. Потому как где нет законов, там, боюсь, и описывать никаких законов нельзя. Не говоря уж о характере взаимодействия со сверхъестественным. Сколько раз уж говорено (тем же Августином Блаженным): наука пусть занимается природой и носа к богу не суёт. Методики контакта со сверъестественным – молитвы, таинства – за пределами компетенции физики, этим занимается совсем другая дисциплина и делает это хорошо.




> Оказываются теперь на форуме я впервые прочитал про "талант" умнее Раушенбаха, Павлова, Планка,


ну ладно, может я перегнул палку с «нешарящими», скажу мягче – ошибающиеся. Я же показал, как они сами же друг другу противоречат. А раз противоречат, значит, кто-то из них ошибается, а раз ошибается, значит не разбирается, ну или как минимум недостаточно хорошо разбирается. Причём ошибки не сказал бы, что сложные.




> а уж про устаревшего Ньютона


ну я же указал, что его слова были правильные в своё время, а с тех пор многое изменилось. Наука времён Ньютона действительно хорошо согласовалась с религией, даже вопрос стоял, кто же из них главнее.




> Да  кстати, "нешарящий" Планк  исполнял обязанности пастора (но не имел священнического сана), так что в богословии я думаю он разбирался.


может, разбирался, может, нет. Для пастора наверно нужны определённые знания, но высокого ли качества? Боюсь, знания нужны довольно общего характера без сильного вникания в тонкости. Он протестант был? Протестанты вообще интерпретируют Библию каждый по-своему, так сказать, сам себе секта  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

> А что для Византии Христианство не было навязано? Просто точно не знаю этот момент истории, но мне кажется, что наврядли жители Турции стали добровольно Христианами.


Насколько я знаю, Турции в те времена не существовало. Была Восточная Римская империя aka Второй Рим. И это её житель Савл, позже назвавшийся Павлом, придумал новую веру на основе идей иудеев-назарейцев. Последователей Павла нещадно гоняли императоры-язычники, но однажды удалось обратить в эту веру и самого императора. Так христианство стало официальной религией.
Ислам появился несколько позже. А Византия пала ещё позже, уже во времена царей Иванов. Иван третий (тоже, кстати, Васильевич и тоже Грозный) выписал себе в жёны византийскую принцессу уже из Первого Рима, где она пребывала в эмиграции.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Насколько я знаю, Турции в те времена не существовало.


Точно так-с  :Smiley: .

----------


## Iceman

> читал приведённую тут цитату 
> 
> может, им просто понравилось, как он пытается сляпать науку с религией  Типа деструктивная деятельность в рядах атеистов. Есть ведь разные уровни признания. Есть канон, а есть и так, неплохо почитать определённому кругу людей. Кстати, ересь – серьёзная проблема и в рядах патриархов, вот Папа римский – еретик  экуменисты те же…
> 
> э, не, срехъестественное очень чётко отделяется от естественного и расплывчатой граница между ними стать не может, представление о теорфизе как о сверъестественном – примитив уровня журналистки/домохозяйки. Естественное – то, что живёт по законам природы – именно их изучает наука и принципиально вылезти из них не может. Потому как где нет законов, там, боюсь, и описывать никаких законов нельзя. Не говоря уж о характере взаимодействия со сверхъестественным. Сколько раз уж говорено (тем же Августином Блаженным): наука пусть занимается природой и носа к богу не суёт. Методики контакта со сверъестественным – молитвы, таинства – за пределами компетенции физики, этим занимается совсем другая дисциплина и делает это хорошо.


Читать нужно не цитаты, а первоисточники :Smiley:  Цитата всего лишь привлекает внимание к основному источнику.
Честно говоря, никогда не встречались мне лица духовного сана, пытающиеся что-либо "сляпать", в отличие от атеистично настроенных граждан :Smiley:  Кто отступник, а кто еретик - это решать специально назначенным для этого людям (не путать с инквизицией) :Smiley: 
Касательно остального. сверхъестественное - это не обязательно танцы с бубном :Smiley:  Это всего лишь описание величин, не поддающихся пониманию основной массой современных людей на современном этапе развития науки современным языком на уровне совремменых понятий :Cheesy:  Можно вспомнить времена, когда человечество не понимало (а чаще проосто панически боялось) электричества. Или, например, огни Святого Эльма.... Сегодня есть вполне понятные описания и того и другого :Smiley:  Может быть завтра или послезавтра :Cheesy:  появится изложение.... ну, например, теории струн для детей младшего дошкольного  возраста. Что бы они, так сказать, понимали, как это использовать в своих детских играх :Smiley: ...

----------


## vidocq89

> Для Руси христианство - навязанная религия. Если бы не татары, не укоренилось бы.





> А что для Византии Христианство не было навязано?


хм.. если вашу логику продолжить, и почитать историю христианства, то получится, что Иисус Христос тоже нашей планете навязал эту религию (то, что было до него можете в Ветхом завете почитать...)



> Протестанты вообще интерпретируют Библию каждый по-своему, так сказать, сам себе секта


не совсем так...толкование в принципе одно и то же у них в общем, а уже каждый для своей души выбирает то, что нужно именно ему и то, что важно тоже именно ему... (коряво сказал... как умею)




> Атеистической пропаганды, у нас по крайней мере никакой, литературу то же с большим трудом можно найти, больше сатанинской литературы. Как в таком случае Вы можете сделать выбор?


Значит выбор все-таки необходимо сделать?..
Получается, что так...
Сейчас любую религиозную литературу найти трудно, разве что только в специализированных местах (для православной лит-ры это храмы например)...
У нас вообще сейчас в стране нету никакой идеологии и вообще хоть какой-то твердой линии (не путать идеологию с религией) ... болтаемся как г* в прорубе...
(про 13.1 и 14.2 я помню кстати...)

А если вам не хватает атеистического и сатанистского, то можете посмотреть программу "Невероятно, но факт" - там такую сочную лапшу на уши вешают, что даже и непонятно к какому сорту ее отнести...
 :Wink:

----------


## borka

> хм.. если вашу логику продолжить, и почитать историю христианства, то получится, что Иисус Христос тоже нашей планете навязал эту религию (то, что было до него можете в Ветхом завете почитать...)


В принципе - да. Любая религия (ветвь) проходит путь от секты до государственной (традиционной, официальной) религии. Или не проходит.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Олег Акопян

> Хотя… припоминаю нечто подобное. Но там вроде откололся кусочек от РПЦЗ и примкнул к РПЦ. Сама РПЦЗ ни с кем не объединялась.


Не знаю оно или нет, не очень разбираюсь, но что-то похожее.

----------


## Rene-gad

> . если вашу логику продолжить, и почитать историю христианства, то получится, что Иисус Христос тоже нашей планете навязал эту религию ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от borka
> 
> В принципе - да.


В принципе - нет. Личность, имя которой до нас дошло как Иисус Христос из Назарета, никому ничего не навязывал. Где в новом завете есть хоть одна фраза, которую можно оценить, как навязывание чего-либо кому либо?

----------


## borka

> В принципе - нет. Личность, имя которой до нас дошло как Иисус Христос из Назарета, никому ничего не навязывал. Где в новом завете есть хоть одна фраза, которую можно оценить, как навязывание чего-либо кому либо?


Формально или по сути?  :Wink: 
Вообще говоря, Библия достаточно неоднозначная и противоречивая, на мой взгляд, книга. Как-то я прочитал все Евангелия, и вопросов у меня было больше, чем ответов. Посему считаю, что формально никто никому ничего не навязывал. А по сути - ВСЯ религия (любая) это навязывание каких-то действий, обрядов, ритуалов и т. п. Другое дело, КАК человек это воспринимает, задумывается ли о сути. Все, что не вписывается в догмы - это ересь. Ну а ее каленым железом. Или кто-то считает, что Святая Инквизиция никому ничего не делала, только следила за соблюдением постов?  :Smiley:  И Вселенские соборы не осуждали ересь со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями?
Десять заповедей - это что?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Десять заповедей - это что?


Правила жизни человека

----------


## borka

> Правила жизни человека


Это ясно. Но как они стали этим?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Формально или по сути?


Ни так, ни так  :Smiley: . Христос говорил о царстве божием и что нужно делать, чтобы в него попасть. Но никто не был им *принужден* к попаданию в него.



> А по сути - ВСЯ религия (любая) это навязывание каких-то действий, обрядов, ритуалов и т. п.


Религия - это система верований человека, как личности, т.е. личностное   понимание окружаещего мира. Гогда мы говорим о навяэывании, ,вселенском соборе, крестовых походах или об инквизиции, то мы говорим не о *религии*, а о *церкви*, как институте религии. И не надо смешивать эти 2, в сущности разные понятия.



> Десять заповедей - это что?


см. сообщение  ALEX(XX)  :Wink:  Это из ветхого завета, они практически одинаковы во всех христианских течениях, исламе и иудаизме. А кроме того они же легли в основу Морального кодекса строителя коммунизма  :Cheesy: 



> Но как они стали этим?


Они не стали, они были всегда. Были мечтой о справедливом обществе, сформулированой авторами ветхого завета в 10 предложениях.

----------


## borka

> Религия - это система верований человека, как личности, т.е. личностное   понимание окружаещего мира. Гогда мы говорим о навяэывании, ,вселенском соборе, крестовых походах или об инквизиции, то мы говорим не о *религии*, а о *церкви*, как институте религии. И не надо смешивать эти 2, в сущности разные понятия.


В сущности, это одно и то же. У человека нет возможности обресть свою религию ВНЕ церкви. Либо у человека будет своя религия (не христианство, ни буддизм, ни мусульманство и т. п.), либо он будет объявлен еретиком. Церковь - это не только институт религии, но и инструмент ее навязывания. А это предусматривает борьбу с инакомыслием...




> см. сообщение  ALEX(XX)  Это из ветхого завета, они практически одинаковы во всех христианских течениях, исламе и иудаизме. А кроме того они же легли в основу Морального кодекса строителя коммунизма


 :Smiley:  Интересно, а ДО десяти заповедей как жили люди?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Они не стали, они были всегда. Были мечтой о справедливом обществе, сформулированой авторами ветхого завета в 10 предложениях.


Думается, они были *впервые* сформулированы.

----------


## Rene-gad

> У человека нет возможности обресть свою религию ВНЕ церкви.


пардон, а как же быть со многими народами, напр. Севера или Африки, у которых есть религия и нет церкви?  :Shocked: 



> Интересно, а ДО десяти заповедей как жили люди?..


 Убивали, воровали, брали жену ближнего своего... Так и продолжают жить, к сожалению...

----------


## borka

> пардон, а как же быть со многими народами, напр. Севера или Африки, у которых есть религия и нет церкви?


Вы, наверное, хотели сказать "христианской"?  :Wink:  Если же нет, то у них наверняка есть Верховный Шаман - это и религия, и церковь (местная  :Smiley: ) в одном флаконе. Пардон - в одном лице.




> Убивали, воровали, брали жену ближнего своего... Так и продолжают жить, к сожалению...


О чем и речь. Но именно десять заповедей положены в основу "во всех христианских течениях, исламе и иудаизме" и даже аморального кодекса строителя коммунизма.  :Smiley:  Неужели сами "положились" в основу? Отнюдь нет. Значит, кто-то это сделал. Следовательно, кому-то это надо было.

----------


## Rene-gad

> у них наверняка есть Верховный Шаман - это и религия, и церковь (местная ) в одном флаконе. Пардон - в одном лице.


*Верховный* шаман - изобретение авторов романов о путешествиях в экэотические страны. В каждом племени есть 1 персона, которая может вступать в контакт с  духами - на этом заканчивается общее у шамана и попа/раввина/пастора/муллы. Шаман лечит от болезней тем, что изгоняет злого духа и призывет доброго, шаман общается с духами, чтобы помочь с дождем или наоборот - с солнцем, обеспечить удачную охоту и т.д. Шаман - это скорее колдун, чем духовный отец и сравнение дома/хижины/иглу шамана с церковью/кирхой/синагогой/мечетью у меня, сорри, не получается  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> *Верховный* шаман - изобретение авторов романов о путешествиях в экэотические страны. В каждом племени есть 1 персона, которая может вступать в контакт с  духами - на этом заканчивается общее у шамана и попа/раввина/пастора/муллы. Шаман лечит от болезней тем, что изгоняет злого духа и призывет доброго, шаман общается с духами, чтобы помочь с дождем или наоборот - с солнцем, обеспечить удачную охоту и т.д.


В экзотических странах не был, поэтому могу что-либо сказать только из того, что слышал из телевизора, когда рассказывали про эти самые экэотические страны. А по телевизору мне рассказывали, что если есть какое-то племя, исповедующее свою религию, то у него обязательно есть духовная персона - назовем это так, - которая олицетворяет собою церковь как институт порабощения (угнетения) соплеменников. Как ее (персону) назвать - вопрос даже не десятый. Верховный Шаман, просто Шаман, колдун - не имеет значения. Почему порабощения - это тоже очень просто: слаб человек, всегда хочет делать поменьше, но получать побольше. А тут шаман и говорит: не принесете щедрые подаяния мне - разгневается бог (их, местный) на вас, нихрена урожая не полУчите. И т. д.




> Шаман - это скорее колдун, чем духовный отец и сравнение дома/хижины/иглу шамана с церковью/кирхой/синагогой/мечетью у меня, сорри, не получается


В данном случае речь идет о церкви именно как об институте, а не о помещении для отправления культа, как Вы посчитали.  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> Не знаю оно или нет, не очень разбираюсь, но что-то похожее.


как видно, единомыслием в рядах РПЦЗ и не пахло и в итоге она раскололась.




> Думается, они были *впервые* сформулированы.


заповеди были взяты из древнеегипетской Книги Мёртвых в немного сокращённом виде.

----------


## Rene-gad

> заповеди были взяты из древнеегипетской Книги Мёртвых в немного сокращённом виде.


AFAIK в этой книге были собраны исключительно заклинания и ритуалы, которые должны были обеспечить беспроблемное пребывание в царстве мертвых. Кроме того - древние египтяне были *политеистами* (за исключением Эхнатона) , ergo не могли следовать заветам какого-то одного божества.

----------


## maXmo

И чтобы достичь беспроблемного пребывания, эти правила нужно соблюдать. Суть в том, что всё это было известно давным-давно и не только в древнем египте. В тех же буддизмах-индуизмах, вроде, чётко объясняется, почему перевоплощаешься в то или иное тело.

----------


## Kuzz

Как раз в тему попалась ссылка на религиометр - простенький тест.

----------


## калека

мда... точно сказать не могу. но верю я во что-то не знаю во что именно=)

----------


## Nickolas

Верю безусловно.

----------


## искандер

Да, верю.

----------


## ananas

"Я не спрашиваю Вас, верите ли Вы в то, что другие люди говорят о боге? Я спрашиваю Вас, верите ли Вы в Бога?" Д. Браун

Нет, не верю. Попытался вспомнить смертные грехи, не прибегая к первоисточнику. Вспомнил 3 с половиной. Кто больше?..

----------


## Ivaemon

Слегка позабавил 4-й пункт)))) Автор опроса, возможно, имел в виду, что эти Высшие Силы на самом деле не выглядят так, как тот личный Бог, которого мы видим на иконах или представляем себе. Возможно, они и не имеют человеческого облика вообще.
Если так, то однозначно - четвёртый пункт.



> Берем обычного таракана. Разумное ли это существо ? В каком-то смысле да - он самодостаточен, умеет размножаться, искать пищу, обходить ловушку и убегать от занесенного над ним тапка И имеется человек, также разумное существо. Вопрос - может ли таракан понять, что такое человек, и понять суть его бытия ?! Нет конечно, поскольку инттеллект его по сравнению с человеком ничтожно мал, таракан может лишь догадываться по косвенным признакам о наличие человека (например, когда тапком по нему попадут ).


Таракан явно представляет Бога в виде Верховного Таракана. ))))))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## LEON®

ДА, верю. 
Существование Творца может отрицать лишь безумец.

----------


## priv8v

видимо, эта тема была открыта раньше, чем появился п.15 в правилах форума...
 :Smiley:

----------


## NRA

Какой смысл вопроса? Как говорится- можно верить и в отсутствие веры.
Тот же с@тана верит в Б*га гораздо искреннее всех наших "боголюбцев".

А сейчас для многих - Money is your only true G*D.
Лишь бы на пользу.

----------


## maXmo

во, статейка для интересующихся  :Smiley:

----------


## kudoks

Вообще-то в самый первый раз я поверил в Бога,когда меня бвбушка привела в церковь.Лет  6-7-8 мне было.Потом,когда я начал думать,то подумал,а кто это?Короче говоря,я на это уже давно не обращая внимания.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

А кто это?

----------


## Evgueny

Просто верую и всё.

----------

